# Best Tedfish and Trout lures!



## lorenzopappaceno (Aug 18, 2013)

An overview of my favorite redfish, trout, and flounder lures, their costs and how to work them.


----------



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

Little tip, turn your phone and record sideways so you don't have the vertical screen syndrome. A good Mirrolure topwater in the morning is hard to beat sometimes as well.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

*Nice video*, very informative. I'm familiar with the "Z-Man" baits, much like Strike King Rage Tail serise (stretchy- indestructable). I'll have to try some of those other lures you mention out. 
Yea iJabo, hard to beat the MirroLure - a silver / chrome She Dog early in the AM, and later in the afternoon- 
Mike


----------



## dakrat (Apr 14, 2012)

hmmm I always wonder about the soft plastic crab. thanks for the tip.


----------

